# Which two stroke oil?



## Mike from Maine (Nov 4, 2013)

There I did it -- the first oil thread on the new forum.


----------



## Dan Forsh (Nov 4, 2013)

You do realise that if we don't get all the old threads back, this one is liable to be bigger than the 'sure is quiet' thread.


----------



## mainewoods (Nov 4, 2013)

I find Wesson oil to have a nice texture and a pleasing aroma when mixed with 89 octane Texaco gas.


----------



## bluedxj (Nov 4, 2013)

anyone use lucas semi synthetic? i just got my first saw a used husqvarna 51. i burned through the gas in it so i picked up the lucas havent tried it yet though.


----------



## svk (Nov 4, 2013)

LMFAO mike from maine, I was wondering why you would ask that question!


----------



## boxygen (Nov 4, 2013)

Blue Goo Wonder Kid said:


> For my ported saws I use SAE 30 mixed at 16:1



Thats just wrong!


----------



## XSKIER (Nov 4, 2013)

Drain 15W-40 diesel oil. 1:1 with drain antifreeze for bar lube, 1:16 with 87 reg for fuel mix.


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 4, 2013)

since I had a half bottle of 85:140 from when I change the rear end grease in my truck I have been using it 45:1


----------



## CJ1 (Nov 6, 2013)

Wesson, but crisco in a pinch.


----------



## w8ye (Nov 6, 2013)

A oil thread wouldn't be complete without someone saying they use Amway (or whatever the name) at 100:1. That their engine is clean inside with no carbon. Just a blue tinge to everything.


----------



## Kenskip1 (Nov 6, 2013)

Can someone splain to me what Caster oil does to a saw? I am fully aware what it is capable of doing to ones digestive track. Ken


----------



## jus2fat (Nov 6, 2013)

w8ye said:


> A oil thread wouldn't be complete without someone saying they use Amway (or whatever the name) at 100:1. That their engine is clean inside with no carbon. Just a blue tinge to everything.


I believe you meant ...AMSOIL...Not Amway...LOL..!! - 100:1 is nuts - 40:1 for me..!!
sorry..no smiley..'cheers'...it ain't workin'..??
J2F


----------



## XSKIER (Nov 6, 2013)

Does :giveoil: work?


----------



## svk (Nov 6, 2013)

jus2fat said:


> I believe you meant ...AMSOIL...Not Amway...LOL..!! - 100:1 is nuts - 40:1 for me..!!
> sorry..no smiley..'cheers'...it ain't workin'
> J2F



I live in the land of Amsoil and there are some up here that really have "drank the cool-aid". They would have you believe that it gives 50% power gains and infinte engine life.

I ran the 4 cycle oil in my car and oil consumption actually increased (on a 60,000 mile motor) while I noticed no gain in performance or mileage.

Also ran one batch of 2 cycle premix through my ice auger and chainsaw. It worked great, just like the other oil that I was using before for half the cost.

I guess if I had a full race motor I would only entrust it to a top quality synthetic...but since I don't, the regular stuff works great for my cars, sleds, saws, outboards, mowers, generators, etc, etc...


----------



## labdad (Nov 6, 2013)

To prevent a potential altercation I will not drop any names but I like to use the manufactures oil for what ever I am running. I also like synthetic if it isn't priced out of sight, I still mix 40:1 though.


----------



## Icehouse (Nov 6, 2013)

Probably any good name brand 30 wt non detergent oil. The mix ratio should be according to your users manual that comes with every saw. If you didn't get a manual with your used saw you'll have to find someone in your area that has a saw like yours and see what he uses. Hope this is of some help to all the questions out there, saw safe.


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 6, 2013)

Blue Goo Wonder Kid said:


> Here is what I use, sorry it's a secret formula


 that looks like JOY juice


----------



## sbhooper (Nov 6, 2013)

It is always amazing to me how people bash Amsoil. Anybody that cares about engine longevity will not bad mouth it if they have given it an honest appraisal. And yes, it does work well at 100:1. I use it at 50:1, but I put lots of miles on saws and other stuff at 100:1. Use what you want, but don't bash a good product when you obviously don't know about it.


----------



## Mike from Maine (Nov 6, 2013)

sbhooper said:


> It is always amazing to me how people bash Amsoil. Anybody that cares about engine longevity will not bad mouth it if they have given it an honest appraisal. And yes, it does work well at 100:1. I use it at 50:1, but I put lots of miles on saws and other stuff at 100:1. Use what you want, but don't bash a good product when you obviously don't know about it.




I mix everything at 42.6667:1. Only because it's easy to do the math for 3oz per gallon.


----------



## apn73 (Nov 6, 2013)

What, no mention of Gary's Goo? This forum has gone soft! Thanks Mike, being from Maine (orinally anyway) myself I appreciate your sadistic sense of humor by giving us an oil thread to christen the new forum. Used motor oil out of my truck mixed 4:1, now that's the set-up! I also have a bridge down in NYC that I'll sell ya.


----------



## 066blaster (Nov 6, 2013)

I have been using klotz rc50 racing oil at about 40:1 smells awsome mixed with some 112 octane race gas, also not too bad priced at $20 a quart. I dont think it gets much better than that combo. I feel better with the 40:1 ratio I use 93 octane non ethy when i can get it. or the race which ever is on my way to a job.


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 6, 2013)

Last klotz I got was $13 a quart.


----------



## Joe Kidd (Nov 6, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> since I had a half bottle of 85:140 from when I change the rear end grease in my truck I have been using it 45:1


 Juan Fiddy what are you doing using your rear end grease on your truck?


----------



## Joe Kidd (Nov 6, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> that looks like JOY juice


Hair Gel? I be damned.


----------



## Icehouse (Nov 6, 2013)

Hope nobody reading this stuff is paying attention, mix all this stuff together could be a violation of some BATF regulation


----------



## Andyshine77 (Nov 6, 2013)

sbhooper said:


> It is always amazing to me how people bash Amsoil. Anybody that cares about engine longevity will not bad mouth it if they have given it an honest appraisal. And yes, it does work well at 100:1. I use it at 50:1, but I put lots of miles on saws and other stuff at 100:1. Use what you want, but don't bash a good product when you obviously don't know about it.



Well they make fine products IMHO. However I do have experience with Saber at 100:1 and I can tell you it does work, but not for very long. I have posted my findings on this subject numerous time, 100:1 does not provide proper lubrication. End of story!!


----------



## Joe Kidd (Nov 6, 2013)

Andyshine77 said:


> Well they make fine products IMHO. However I do have experience with Saber at 100:1 and I can tell you it does work, but not for very long. I have posted my findings on this subject numerous time, 100:1 does not provide proper lubrication. End of story!!


Yep. Just because you can doesn't mean you should. It's a decent oil at 40-50:1.


----------



## BDM53ENT (Nov 7, 2013)

mainewoods said:


> I find Wesson oil to have a nice texture and a pleasing aroma when mixed with 89 octane Texaco gas.



With all due respect your wrong. Crisco in 6 month old 89 oct Exxon has a more pleasing scent and revs faster. n 

Anyway on a serious note I run Klotz Super Techniplate in most everything except my older stuff which I run Lawn Boy 2 cycle oil. Ive got about 75 cans of it so I got to use it lol.


----------



## TreePointer (Nov 7, 2013)

Some guy gave me a can of stuff he called "blade errol." I have no idea what it is, but he was very old-timey, so I put it in my saws.


----------



## workshop (Nov 7, 2013)

bluedxj said:


> anyone use lucas semi synthetic? i just got my first saw a used husqvarna 51. i burned through the gas in it so i picked up the lucas havent tried it yet though.


I've been using it for about a year. I buy it by the qt. less than $6 and mix it 32:1 for everything. Have had great luck with it.


----------



## Lark-o (Nov 7, 2013)

sbhooper said:


> It is always amazing to me how people bash Amsoil. Anybody that cares about engine longevity will not bad mouth it if they have given it an honest appraisal. And yes, it does work well at 100:1. I use it at 50:1, but I put lots of miles on saws and other stuff at 100:1. Use what you want, but don't bash a good product when you obviously don't know about it.



I agree, I run amsoil in everything I own minus the daily driver because I'd go broke putting a quart in every 600 miles lol. I use saber at 60:1 in all my premix stuff. My old sled had amsoil interceptor in it the day after the breakin period was over till I sold it. In 6,400 miles it lost 3 lbs of compression and lived through two blown water pump seal. My truck burns less oil then it when it had Mobil 1 in it from the previous owner and the lifters are quieter. My boat smokes less an smells better on amsoil then it did on merc oil. Their grease is awesome too up here in the cold north. I like the koolaid.


----------



## Lark-o (Nov 7, 2013)

On a less serious post. Peanut oil>canola oil.


----------



## john_bud (Nov 7, 2013)

I baby my saw so I run equal parts baby oil, 87 oct gas and a bottle cheap hooch in every 5 gal of mix. Makes my stihl run as good as a yard sale wild thing!


Hmmmm not sure if that's good or not, come to think about it...


----------



## DANOAM (Nov 7, 2013)

Oil?


----------



## ms290 (Nov 7, 2013)

+1 for the Gary Goo! Lol man its great to be back! I hope I havent missed much in the yr ive been away.


----------



## HuskStihl (Nov 7, 2013)

Mixing is messy and complicated. I just spray some WD-40 in the plug hole before each use and run straight pump gas. I bought bel ray, swore I would never buy it again, but once it killed my sense of smell it seems to work fine


----------



## 2dogs (Nov 8, 2013)

w8ye said:


> A oil thread wouldn't be complete without someone saying they use Amway (or whatever the name) at 100:1. That their engine is clean inside with no carbon. Just a blue tinge to everything.


 Been running Opti 2 at 100:1 for years, like 20, no problem.


----------



## griffonks (Nov 8, 2013)

Man my first trip into AS in a month and there's another fresh oil thread? At least the hackers couldn't stop AS oil threads.... We need a GD oil forum for pete's sake


----------



## BDM53ENT (Nov 8, 2013)

griffonks said:


> Man my first trip into AS in a month and there's another fresh oil thread? At least the hackers couldn't stop AS oil threads.... We need a GD oil forum for pete's sake



It could be worse, another Earthquake saw thread could arise.


----------



## XSKIER (Nov 8, 2013)

Now that would be worse. Praising those piece of crap saws really goes to "cheapen" the forum's intelligence, and integrity. Yeah, earthquakes are that bad.


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 8, 2013)

HuskStihl said:


> Mixing is messy and complicated. I just spray some WD-40 in the plug hole before each use and run straight pump gas. I bought bel ray, swore I would never buy it again, but once it killed my sense of smell it seems to work fine



Yeah that stuff is good oil but it will tear my sinuses up. I'll be sneezing after about 10 minutes of run time.


----------



## Little Al (Nov 8, 2013)

Kenskip1 said:


> Can someone splain to me what Caster oil does to a saw? I am fully aware what it is capable of doing to ones digestive track. Ken


The 2 main problems with castor bean base oil are 1, It can be in certain conditions VERY hydroscopic [ absorbing up to 6 times its own wieght of water] 2, it`s corrosive in undiluted form [not mixed with gas or if the gas evaporates] if left standing for a period of say 3 months or longer it will eat it`s way through magnisium at any point that`s not completly covered. years ago I bought a Manx Norton m/cycle that had stood for 9 months without the oil being drained the check avalve leaked letting the oil in the tank drain into the crankcase On stripping the motor I found the crankcase almost eaten throughat the high tide mark requiring replacement of both halfs. certain saw parts ie older mag models seem to suffer a similar fate. Excellent lube properties if care is taken over it`s known pitfalls, have read/seen somewhere that excessive inhalation of smoke/fumes can cause the formation of carcegenic symptoms[ I`d guess that apply`s to an excess of any oil based product


----------



## bcaarms (Nov 8, 2013)

I like to keep things simple. I use the formula (CC/Pie X 2 ) + (saw operational temp - ambient temp) : 1

Works pretty good but I have to carry around a lot of gas cans in order to be able to operate the different size saws all day.


----------



## hoskvarna (Nov 8, 2013)

I have been runnin opti2 for 10yrs or so .no oil related problems.I use there rate ,like it so far,not gonna change unless a problem!


----------



## wyk (Nov 9, 2013)

sbhooper said:


> It is always amazing to me how people bash Amsoil. Anybody that cares about engine longevity will not bad mouth it if they have given it an honest appraisal. And yes, it does work well at 100:1. I use it at 50:1, but I put lots of miles on saws and other stuff at 100:1. Use what you want, but don't bash a good product when you obviously don't know about it.



Eh, it's a waste of money.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 10, 2013)

One of these


----------



## sachsmo (Nov 10, 2013)

Yamalube 2T is available most everywhere, cheaper than most too.


----------



## Eccentric (Nov 10, 2013)

I've been running Redline Racing Synthetic in my motorcycles, quads, and saws since 1986 or so. Before that I ran BelRay MC1. Messed around with different mix ratios off and on over the years. Settled on 32/1 with non-eth 92 octane unleaded gas. 

In the 1990's I used Amsoil Race Synthetic (before they sold Saber and Intercepter) as I was able to get it for 1/2 the price of Redline. Had no issues with it at 32/1. 

Tried some Woodland Pro (Baileys) synthetic at 32/1. Was happy with the performance, and it turns the mix a DEEP blue which I like for easy identification. I've also used Stihl Ultra at 40/1 and 32/1 when a bud was hooking me up with it. Wasn't impressed. The Stihl oil didn't leave the 'oil film' on the internals that Redline, Woodland Pro Synthetic, and Amsoil do. Everything was dry at teardown. Smelled terrible when burned and turned the mix a light, sickly green too.


----------



## w8ye (Nov 10, 2013)

Eccentric,

Good report on the different oils


----------



## Guido Salvage (Nov 11, 2013)

This is what I will be burning in the near future. The 1 gallon packs were $4 each, the 2.5 gallon packs were $6 each and the 5 gallon packs were $8 each.


----------



## naturelover (Nov 11, 2013)

Just bought some of the above, but believe it cost me a little more than that! 

Have been using moto-mix in the saws, along with some tru-fuel, but plan on changing to Stihl Ultra mix in my air cooled Clinton outboard, at 40:1.

Still debating on what to use with the newly acquired Gale outboard. Know that it will be a synthetic TCW-3 of some sorts, as it calls for 24:1, so will desire something that will be more environmentally friendly.

Speaking of, it came with a 6 gal tank half or three quarters full of outboard mix (I'd assume at 24:1) that really needs used up, been thinking of trying a tank in the Quake to see if it'll run.


----------



## DodgyNomad (Nov 11, 2013)

Klotz Super Techniplate racing synthetic with castor oil, and ethanol free 93 octane. 

Love the smell, and everything runs great with it. Stuff looks outstanding on teardown. Got it last year for 11 per quart, so bought a case. All at 45:1


----------



## XSKIER (Nov 11, 2013)

So guido,
Did you buy 7 new saws and get double your 7 years good luck?


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 11, 2013)

Blue Goo Wonder Kid said:


> For my ported saws I use SAE 30 mixed at 16:1





Blue Goo Wonder Kid said:


> I agree, plenty of people were willing to bash the porting work I do. But how many people have run one of my saws?
> 
> Don't be a hater till you try it. And if 100:1 doesn't work at least you saved 75 cents on oil.



If you are Tyrel, you need to be making good on paying me and a few other folks some money.....if not, you need to be banned just for acting like that SOB.


----------



## Eccentric (Nov 12, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> If you are Tyrel, you need to be making good on paying me and a few other folks some money.....if not, you need to be banned just for acting like that SOB.




Ah.............."Blue Goo". Makes sense now. He must get his blue RTV in gallon tubs. EVERYBODY BE CARERFUL OF MR BLUE GOO. DON'T have do deals with him or have him 'modify' your saws.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 12, 2013)

Steve tells me that the IP addy of the above poster doesn't match Tyrel. I still think that those posts are in extremely bad taste considering the amount of work I've had to do to rebuild what Tyrel destroyed.


----------



## Eccentric (Nov 12, 2013)

Well if he's NOT Tyrel (and he still could be, as there's ways around the IP address issue), then you're right about his posts being in extremely bad taste. If he IS Tyrel, then he can take a flying............at a rolling doughnut.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Nov 12, 2013)

XSKIER said:


> So guido,
> Did you buy 7 new saws and get double your 7 years good luck?



No new saws, found a guy who bought the small engine inventory from a hardware store and that is what he was asking. I left a few bottles behind, should have bought them as well.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 16, 2013)

Blue Goo Wonder Kid said:


> A couple of random thoughts from Blue Goo:
> 
> 
> Lighten up a little Mastermind (regarding your PM) Right back at you, but with love.
> ...



I don't know who you are, but you should walk away.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Nov 16, 2013)

At his request, after a conversation about multiple IDs, Mr. Goo will not be joining us again.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 16, 2013)

Thank you Steve. I still have a feeling it was Tyrel.


----------



## gsrsol84mm (Nov 17, 2013)

I picked up a couple quarts of Amsoil Sabre at $10 quart. Would you suggest 40:1 with Non ethanol 89 in a ported saw ?


----------



## Festus (Nov 17, 2013)

I run the Stihl HP Ultra. My dealer recommended it strongly for my BR600 blower, and I read it a few times here too, that they have carbon buildup problems with other oils. I don't know if they meant with oils such as Motul, Saber, Red Line, etc, but I only want to deal with one can of fuel/oil mix. I've heard people complain about the smell, but I never noticed anything. I'd be interested to hear if anybody with real experience agrees or disagrees with this....or, I could start another oil thread.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Nov 17, 2013)

Festus said:


> I run the Stihl HP Ultra. My dealer recommended it strongly for my BR600 blower, and I read it a few times here too, that they have carbon buildup problems with other oils. I don't know if they meant with oils such as Motul, Saber, Red Line, etc, but I only want to deal with one can of fuel/oil mix. I've heard people complain about the smell, but I never noticed anything. I'd be interested to hear if anybody with real experience agrees or disagrees with this....or, I could start another oil thread.




Your dealer was talking about Stihl's older HP oil. It was fine in regular 2 cycle engines, but did poorly in the 4 mix engines. Any of the high end oils will do just fine. I've started to run Motul 710 in my 4 mix equipment and I can tell you it works well. Zero smoke and zero smell with 710.


----------



## HuskStihl (Nov 17, 2013)

I seriously any chainsaw company actually makes its own oil. I would bet that Stihl, or Husky, or Echo oil is just rebranded something else. That being said, I have five remaining from a six pack of Stihl ultra, been in my garage for at least a year because the smell really bothers me. The "best" oil I have used from an obnoxiousosity level is the Husky "low smoke" stuff. Stumping on a windless day with a big saw, there is a big difference in the "pleasantness" of the oils. I am not a builder, nor pro repairer, but I have been inside quite a few of my saws and have never noticed a carbon buildup problem with any of the brand name oils I have run. I keep my saws in pretty decent tune, though, which probably helps. Actually, I've never had an oil or gas related saw failure. If you give them fresh gas with decent oil mixed properly, and tune 'em decent they tend to last pretty well


----------



## Redoakranch (Nov 17, 2013)

It seems like all oils work well now days but everyone has there favorite. I run Amsoil at 50/1 and it's cheaper than most other synthetics. I was a little paranoid running 50/1 after everyone was saying how much better it is to run 32/1. I pulled the muffler off all my saws and saw sparkling metal with a thick oily film. I'm sticking with 50/1! I run 100LL with Amsoil at 50/1 in all my small engines 2 and 4 stroke. Other than the smell of leaded gas no one can even tell I run mixed fuel in all my 4 stroke motors. Sorry got a bit off topic.


----------



## HuskStihl (Nov 17, 2013)

gsrsol84mm said:


> I picked up a couple quarts of Amsoil Sabre at $10 quart. Would you suggest 40:1 with Non ethanol 89 in a ported saw ?


I'm prolly talking crazy, but I give bigger saws more oil than smaller ones. Double crazy, for a modified saw with higher compression and advanced timing, I'd rather have 93e than 89 straight


----------



## cat-face timber (Nov 17, 2013)

I use the regular Dino oil from Baileys, just love it.
Mix their 2 1/2 gallon bottle with 2 gallons of gas.


----------



## trophyhunter (Nov 17, 2013)

HuskStihl said:


> I'm prolly talking crazy, but I give bigger saws more oil than smaller ones. Double crazy, for a modified saw with higher compression and advanced timing, I'd rather have 93e than 89 straight


I agree, big engine's = More heat. Lower octane levels = more heat. Strato engines with built in air leaks = more heat. Combine them and the choice for buying 93 octane pump gas is worth the little extra money.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Nov 17, 2013)

HuskStihl said:


> I seriously any chainsaw company actually makes its own oil. I would bet that Stihl, or Husky, or Echo oil is just rebranded something else. That being said, I have five remaining from a six pack of Stihl ultra, been in my garage for at least a year because the smell really bothers me. The "best" oil I have used from an obnoxiousosity level is the Husky "low smoke" stuff. Stumping on a windless day with a big saw, there is a big difference in the "pleasantness" of the oils. I am not a builder, nor pro repairer, but I have been inside quite a few of my saws and have never noticed a carbon buildup problem with any of the brand name oils I have run. I keep my saws in pretty decent tune, though, which probably helps. Actually, I've never had an oil or gas related saw failure. If you give them fresh gas with decent oil mixed properly, and tune 'em decent they tend to last pretty well



All of Stihl's oils are blended by Omni Specialty Packaging. Who came up with the blend is unknown, but it's likely Castrol. Both Husky's oil and Echo's oil are made by Spectrum. Echo's oil was once made by Citco.


----------



## gsrsol84mm (Nov 19, 2013)

How about the echo Red Armor Oil ? any feedback on it ?

Thanks


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 19, 2013)

gsrsol84mm said:


> I picked up a couple quarts of Amsoil Sabre at $10 quart. Would you suggest 40:1 with Non ethanol 89 in a ported saw ?



So you liked that Amsoil huh?


Sent from my AutoTune carb


----------



## gsrsol84mm (Nov 19, 2013)

I do like amsoil products. I use Amsoil gear lube in my outdrive on my boat and Amsoil diesel & marine 15w-40 in my boat's 350 ( 5.7) motor and in my car and suv and it works very well.
I am sure the Amsoil 2 stroke sabre oil will work very well at 40:1 in the ported saws and 50:1 in the blower and trimmers. 
I just picked up some Echo Red Armor oil to try and it is more expensive than the Amsoil. The most expensive is the Stihl Ultra oil. Unlike the oil in the boat or car, I can't send off
the oil for an analysis so it's pretty tough to know what works best unless you have a failure and then you know it didn't work.
Seems like there are quite a few synthetic 2 stroke oils that cost more than amsoil.

Is it better to have a synthetic blend or straight synthetic oil in a ported saw ?

For the last 10 years I ran plain old marine 2 stroke oil at 50:1 in my Husky backpack blower and used it almost every day. The blower is still running strong today.


----------



## hoskvarna (Nov 20, 2013)

I will stay with the opti2 for my saws.I will say that i have a Polaris 400 xpress that i bought with 150 miles on it,it now has 10280 miles runnin walmart tcw3 out board oil.my dealer cant believe i have that many miles and and no rebuild.I think oils are higher quality now not the problems as older days.Dont know???????


----------



## Wolfcsm (Nov 20, 2013)

Take a look at RED ARMOR. My Echo dealer says that Echo only wants you to use it in their machines and in fact will put up issues on a warranty claim on something not using it.

I have used it in my Echo equipment and get good results. My 8 year old weed eater works better after a few tanks mixed with it. Saws seem to like it also.

Hal


----------



## KG441c (Dec 8, 2013)

reindeer said:


> Eh, it's a waste of money.


not a waste . stihl ultra cost more than amsoil saber. Ive raced boats in the past with mercury race division motors screaming top ends with Amsoil and never had a problem all the yrs of racing. testimony enough


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 8, 2013)

Seems like most modern oils are working for everyone here. I would like to hear what oils have caused trouble.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 8, 2013)

This is what I will be using for the rest of my life.... For $43.00 I could not go wrong.


----------



## gsrsol84mm (Dec 8, 2013)

It's strange that Amsoil always has the reputation of being the most expensive. At $10 a quart , it's half the price of Stihl Ultra, 40% Less than Echo Red Armor, Half the price of Motul 800 and similar high end
synthetic 2T oils. Seems like the Amsoil Sabre is the most cost effective option in the syn oil. Running the Amsoil at 40:1
I am not blinded by brand loyalty but have have excellent results with Amsoil products and it seems like most of the complaints are about the high price which is not the case here or about the silly 80-100:1 mix which
I am not running.

Any other reasons not to run Amsoil Sabre @ 40:1 ?


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 8, 2013)

gsrsol84mm said:


> It's strange that Amsoil always has the reputation of being the most expensive. At $10 a quart , it's half the price of Stihl Ultra, 40% Less than Echo Red Armor, Half the price of Motul 800 and similar high end
> synthetic 2T oils. Seems like the Amsoil Sabre is the most cost effective option in the syn oil. Running the Amsoil at 40:1
> I am not blinded by brand loyalty but have have excellent results with Amsoil products and it seems like most of the complaints are about the high price which is not the case here or about the silly 80-100:1 mix which
> I am not running.
> ...


I run it no problems in a year.


----------



## cheeves (Dec 8, 2013)

Hey Bro'! How yah been?
I've been using Amsoil Saber Pro for about 4 years now and like it! So do my saws! Run 40:1, but after reading Randy's material I think I'll be running 32:1. We used to run straight 30 weight ratio years ago, and never had a problem. One thing though.... for the most part the Macs and Homies were slower revving saws!


----------



## Trx250r180 (May 18, 2015)

Did the op ever find the best 2 stroke oil ?


----------



## svk (May 18, 2015)

I think it was some tcw3 stuff


----------



## the GOAT (May 18, 2015)

I heard he got discouraged in his search and was forced to leave the forum.


----------



## greendohn (May 18, 2015)

I've been running Echo Red, use to run the jonsered brand, E91 octane, Uncle Ache seems to like it and the smell isn't bad.


----------



## tla100 (Nov 15, 2015)

I just picked up the Echo Red Armor this week. Dealer said that's all he runs. He sells Husqvarna, Echo, and another red brand. Had pics of some engines run after using it and they cleaned up really nice. Granted, pics were after 50 and 100 hours....it "says" will keep gas up to 2 years too..........


----------



## Workin'Rabbit (Nov 16, 2015)

mainewoods said:


> I find Wesson oil to have a nice texture and a pleasing aroma when mixed with 89 octane Texaco gas.


especially after it had fried chicken in it


----------



## cus_deluxe (Nov 16, 2015)

i like whatever two-stroke oil i win as a prize....
@Trx250r180


----------

